# Tlustí budou hubení a hubení budou studení



## mrocek

Vý někdo původ "Tlustý budou hubený, a hubený budou studený"?
Existuje to v jiních jazikách?
In English: as a child, I heard a Czech expression which means
"The fat will be lean and the lean will be cold [i.e., stiff, dead]"
I have long wondered what the origin of this expression is and if
it exists in any other language.


----------



## Jana337

> Ví někdo původ "Tlustý budou hubený, a hubený budou studený"?
> Existuje to v jiných jazycích?


Welcome to the forum! 

This lovely piece of wisdom is obviously derived from experience. In bad times, malnourished people perished soon, while sturdy/plump ones stood a higher chance to survive. Besides, it kind of rhymes.

I have never heard anything similar in another language. Try asking in our All languages forum (preferably with the English translation in the title) so you can reach a wider audience.


----------



## mrocek

Dekuju!

Rád bych věděl s který doby to pocházý--zní to skoro že by to mohlo
být ze středověku.

p.s. Narodil jsem se v Praze, ale utekly jsme když mně bylo sešt,
tak že moje angličtina je mnohem lepší než moje čeština; na druhy
straně, moje chyby jsou víc dětský než chyby dospělího který se učí 
češtinu.


----------



## werrr

A similar figure was used by Petr Chelčický (c. 1390 – c. 1460) in “O trojím lidu řeč” (On the Triple Division of Society):


> Neb ktož co svého má, to mnozí z jeho rukú táhnú; ktož byl větší, ten v hubenství upadne a hubený dobude sobě cti a nic pořádného neostane.
> 
> For whatever one has, many take it off his hand; who was big (rich, fat) will fall in misery (leanness) and the poor (lean) one will gain nothing good but honour.


Notice that the modern meaning of “hubený” is secondary, the original meaning was “harassed” (compare with verb “hubiti”) with obsolete secondary meaning “poor”.


----------

